# لاول مرة بالعربي بوستر شامل: لاشتراطات ومتطلبات السلامة في المخارج الطورائ



## يا الغالي (28 فبراير 2016)

​



[FONT=&quot]
مخارج الطوارئ :هي ( مسـلك) طريق أو أكثر سـالك وآمن ليتمكن الأشـخاص[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المتواجدون في المبنى من الهرب بالانطلاق من أية نقطة في المبنى والوصول إلى خارج[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المبنى مباشرة أو إلى سـاحة أو مكان آمن من الحريق، يؤدي بدوره إلى خارج المبنى،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]حيث الأمان من خطر الحريق[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يجب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أن تتوفر في المباني والمنشآت والمحلات سـبل الهروب ( مخارج للطوارئ) المناسبة،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لإيجاد منفذ أو مخرج للإخلاء مسـتخدمي وشاغلي المبنى، وإبعادهم عن منطقة الحريق[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بهدف حمايتهم من الإصابات وحماية الأرواح من الحريق






[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]رابط تحميل البوستر [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]http://firesafetyeng.blogspot.com/2013/10/blog-post.html[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 










====== ​ [FONT=&quot]متطلبات الاوشا للمخارج [/FONT]​ https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=FEDERAL_REGISTER&p_id=17456[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] 

لا تنسونا من الدعاء الصالحة 

[/FONT]​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## fraidi (21 مارس 2016)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 مارس 2016)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## sunrise86 (12 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيك...


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (21 فبراير 2022)

مشكور ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------

